# Toronto: Looking to join a campaign after the holidays



## IceBear (Dec 16, 2002)

As the title says, I'm in Toronto and I am looking to join a campaign after all the holidays are over.  I'd prefer to join a new campaign, but I'll take what I can get 

IceBear


----------



## IceBear (Dec 20, 2002)

*bump*


----------

